# Karpfenruten



## Denis98 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute 
Ich will mir so bald meine ersten Karpfenruten und Rollen kaufen .. und weiß leider nicht welche , ich fische hauptsächlich am Stillgewässer.
Ich will für beide Ruten und Rollen nicht mehr wie 200 Euro ausgeben , da ich diese alleine zahle.
Und ist es besser wenn ich sie im Geschäft kaufe oder kann ich sie mir auch Online kaufen?
Ich bitte um Vorschläge.
LG. Denis


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Zwei gute Rollen + Ruten für 200 € ist schwer. Da landest du eher bei 300 €.

Schau dir bzgl. Ruten mal die Chub Outkast an. Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht super.

Bzgl. Rolle:
Da ist Okuma eine gute Adresse. Ob nun Longbow, Powerliner oder Carp Distance Pro mit Freilaufadapter (fische ich) ist Geschmacksache und hängt davon ab, wieviel man ausgeben will.

Kaufen würde ich online. Schaue mal bei eBay nach, beim Gerlinger, beim Wilkerling, ...

Ich habe bei eBay auch schon 300 €-Ruten für 40 bekommen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Würde dir empfehlen beim AM-Angelsport Online Shop 2x Okuma Longbow LB50- Rollen zu kaufen dazu 2x Daiwa Black Widow- Ruten in 3,0lbs und schon hast du keine Probleme, sowie ordentliches Gerät.#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen beim AM-Angelsport Online Shop 2x Okuma Longbow LB50- Rollen zu kaufen dazu 2x Daiwa Black Widow- Ruten in 3,0lbs und schon hast du keine Probleme, sowie ordentliches Gerät.#6


 
Ich habe allein dieses Jahr bereits 3 Black Widow-Ruten bei Karpfen um die 10kg brechen sehen. Die kann ich nun wirklich nicht empfehlen ...


----------



## Damyl (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe allein dieses Jahr bereits 3 Black Widow-Ruten bei Karpfen um die 10kg brechen sehen. Die kann ich nun wirklich nicht empfehlen ...



Das ist ja schon fast wie ein Sechser im Lotto |kopfkrat


----------



## Denis98 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Wollte eig. Auch die daiwa.. 
hmm was tun?..


----------



## Schneidi (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Ich würde die daiwa nehmen. Ein rutenbruch hängt oft mit einer falschen anwendung des materials zusammen, wie z.b. Sehr starker schnur und zugedrehter bremse, oder die rute hat mal nen schlag bekommen. Dafür gibts viele gründe. Zur not hat man bei sowas ja immernoch ne garantie


----------



## richi23 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Daiwa Regal Ruten! Rollen würde ich okumas nehmen. Longbow lb 65 oder die powerliner. 

Mfg


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe allein dieses Jahr bereits 3 Black Widow-Ruten bei Karpfen um die 10kg brechen sehen. Die kann ich nun wirklich nicht empfehlen ...


Wer 'ne Karpfenrute im (Karpfen-) Drill zerbricht hat aber 'ne Menge falsch gemacht ...


----------



## Denis98 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Wenn ich mir die daiwa nehme ist es dann besser die 2 tlg. Zu holen oder die 3 tlg.
ich tendiere nämlich eher zu der 3 tlg. Wegen der Transport länge.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*



Denis98 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die daiwa nehme ist es dann besser die 2 tlg. Zu holen oder die 3 tlg.
> ich tendiere nämlich eher zu der 3 tlg. Wegen der Transport länge.





Würde zur 2-teiligen raten.
2 teilig kriegt man auch ohne Probleme in nem VW Lupo unter.
3 Teile sind von der Biegekurve und vom Drillverhalten her nicht so schön.
außerdem mehr Gefummel beim Aufbau, solltest du  die Rute beim Zusammenbauen montiert lassen


----------



## Denis98 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Naja fahre mim mofa


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wer 'ne Karpfenrute im (Karpfen-) Drill zerbricht hat aber 'ne Menge falsch gemacht ...


 
1 ist beim Drill gebrochen, 2 beim Wurf. Das Material scheint ganz einfach nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein.


----------



## Denis98 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Ihr bringt mich in ungewissheit


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*



Denis98 schrieb:


> Naja fahre mim mofa




Und Anhänger oder wie?
Hab mir zwar beim Motorrad auch schon Ruten auf den Rücken gespannt, aber wirklich sicher is das nich. Zumal du beim Karpfenangeln ja noch mehr Zubehör hast


----------



## Denis98 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Habe sie bis jetzt immer vor die Füße gestellt in einer tasche und darf leider kein anhänger benutzen darf nur 25 kmh fahren


----------



## Denis98 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Hilfeee...


----------



## Ruff Raider (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Hol dir die Daiwa Ruten und gut ist. Da bricht garnix bei "normaler" Handhabung. Mein Kumpel hat da letzte woche noch ohne probleme nen 42pfd Grasser mit gedrillt|supergri#h


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 1 ist beim Drill gebrochen, 2 beim Wurf. Das Material scheint ganz einfach nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein.



Zufälligerweise vom gleichen Benutzer oder gleichen Händler?

Ich hab auch schon von nem Kumpel gehört "das die und die Rute nichts sei, da ihm schon drei davon gebrochen sind..." Da ich aber weiß, wie der Herr sein Gelumpe behandelt muss ich davon nicht auf das Gerät schließen - sondern darauf, dass manchen eben mit einem Glasfaserprügel besser gedient ist als mit einem hochmodulierten Kohlefaserblank :m 

Bisher hab ich noch von keiner Karpfenrute gehört, die mit vielen Fehlern (im Blank) vom Band kommt - mistige Verarbeitung, Lämmerschwänze und Co gibts reichlich, aber aushalten tun die Teile meistens trotzdem ne Menge.
#h


----------



## Denis98 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Okay danke 
und was für ne rolle? -.-


----------



## Saarhunter (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten*

Mahlzeit,

kannst dir ja noch diese Combo anschauen 
http://www.nordfishing77.at/neu-die...zer-carp-fighter-12275-3tlg-btrst10000rb.html

wärste halt mit deinem Budget voll drin und dreiteilig ist die Rute auch! Aber kann dir zu der Rute auch nicht viel sagen aber da du ja blutiger Anfänger bist sollte das für den Einstieg eigentlich ausreichen.....

würde aber sagen das du noch ein bissel sparen solltest und wenn du 300 Tacken zur verfügung hast solltest du auch was richtig anständiges im Ruten sowie im Rollen Sektor finden..

Und zum Thema kaputte Ruten...naja die gibts wohl in jeder Preisklasse aber dafür hast du ja die Garantie beim Neukauf und bei vernünftigem umgang mit den Teilen wirst du sicher sehr lange damit deinen Spaß haben.


----------

